# Curious about Dead Lamb (a little long)



## klcardella (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi everyone.  I am a little stumped about a stillborn lamb that was born yesterday morning.  I have not been able to reach my vet, and cannot find any information searching on my own.

I had a ewe that looked like she was going into labor day before yesterday.  A little discharge, separating herself, but no active pushing or water bag.  I kept an eye on her all evening until 2:30 am the next morning ( I had another ewe lambing, so was in the barn).  She was laying around most of the time, but would get up to eat and drink.  Still no water bag or pushing.  

I went back to the barn at 4:30 and 6 am, and still no lambs.  She was still not pushing, and I checked her briefly, but saw no evidence of a water bag or lambs.  This is a veteran ewe, so I was not really worried.  About 6:30, while doing chores, I heard her cry out, and she was pushing out what looked like a bag, but it did not look right. 

I checked and it was a lamb, but there was no water bag; it was a dry birth.  The lamb had both legs bent at the knee, but she was able to deliver it with a slight pull. It was dead.  The placenta looked torn up and pale.  The lamb was dehydrated and a little squishy, plus there were no eyeballs, like they just sunk in.  

I checked her, and found another lamb backwards.  I was sure it was dead after the condition of the placenta, but upon pulling it (she was now helping to push), it was born alive!  He is doing well.

My confusion is whether the lamb had died before she started lambing, and that's why she did not push, or did it die because the water bag broke while I was inside and because of the knees bent, she could not deliver it, although she did not have much trouble pushing it out when I was there.  How can you tell how long a lamb has been dead inside?  The missing eyes makes me think it was several days, although there was no smell at all.

Does anyone know how long it takes a lamb to decompose inside after it has died, and is it possible to have decomposed to the point it was after just a few hours?

Any knowledge of this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss.  I'm not a sheep person myself so I can't help you there. Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## klcardella (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you PC.  I have been raising sheep for about 6 years now, and I have had a ewe with dead lambs that rotted, but she never went into labor.  We took her to the vet, but had to put her down.  I have also had a few stillborns, but I have never seen this exactly before, and have not been able to find answers, if there are any.  It may remain a mystery.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 7, 2018)

@Sheepshape @Baymule @secuono @Roving Jacobs 

Tagging some people that may be able to help, among others. Sorry the lil one didn't make it.  Congrats on the one that survived.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2018)

I have not had this happen. I am glad for the ewe and for you that you were there and able to help her with the second lamb. What a blessing it was alive! It sounds like the first lamb may have been dead a few days.

My very first lamb from a FF, was born early and dead. Why I don't know, but I kept the ewe and since then she  always has twins and is a very good mother. Sometimes there are things that we don't know why, and can only find out with a trip to the vet. 

Sorry that you lost the first lamb.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 8, 2018)

Sorry you lost your lamb, but it happens in the most expert of hands.

I've had quite a few stillbirths over the years. If the lamb dies in the womb a few days back then it its often discoloured, the fleece has begun to come off or seems loose and the eyes sink back. If they have been in the womb a long time they can smell awful. In instances where the lamb has started to decompose the ewe will need antibiotics (Penicillin with streptomycin is usually good).Also antibiotics are needed if there's much intervention in a birth.

It's quite possible for one twin to die and one to remain alive if they did not share amniotic sacs or placentas. It sounds as though the placenta may have started to come adrift before birth by what you are describing. The lamb moving in the birth canal stimulates the ewe to push, with a dead lamb they don't always do so.

Quite often there is no obvious answer as to why a stillbirth has occurred. It happens with all animals.

SO glad to hear that your ewes has a live lamb. Pictures?


----------



## klcardella (Mar 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I have not had this happen. I am glad for the ewe and for you that you were there and able to help her with the second lamb. What a blessing it was alive! It sounds like the first lamb may have been dead a few days.
> 
> My very first lamb from a FF, was born early and dead. Why I don't know, but I kept the ewe and since then she  always has twins and is a very good mother. Sometimes there are things that we don't know why, and can only find out with a trip to the vet.
> 
> Sorry that you lost the first lamb.



Thanks Baymule.  She is a 2013 ewe from my first lambing, and she has produced well every year.  I do suspect the baby had died a day or so before she finally delivered it.



Sheepshape said:


> Sorry you lost your lamb, but it happens in the most expert of hands.
> 
> I've had quite a few stillbirths over the years. If the lamb dies in the womb a few days back then it its often discoloured, the fleece has begun to come off or seems loose and the eyes sink back. If they have been in the womb a long time they can smell awful. In instances where the lamb has started to decompose the ewe will need antibiotics (Penicillin with streptomycin is usually good).Also antibiotics are needed if there's much intervention in a birth.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sheepshape.  The dead lamb looked very much what you are describing; the fleece was loose, and the eyes sunken in.  It had not started to smell yet, but I gave the ewe a good dose of Baytril, and will repeat on the third day.  She seems fine with no discharge or smell.  The surviving lamb seems to be doing very well.  He was a little raspy the first day that I think came from being born backwards, but that has cleared up.  I gave him some Baytril as a precaution.

I guess I was worried that because I left for a couple of hours that I may have missed the water bag breaking, and if I had intervened earlier it would have had a better outcome.  However, it seems that this lamb probably died before the ewe started having any signs of labor, which is why she took so long.

The 2nd picture is the little one that survived.  The rest are just for fun!  I have had seven sets of triplets this year!  The most I ever had in a year was two sets; it's been a little crazy


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2018)

Adorable lambs!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 9, 2018)

Congrats on all the lambs!


----------

